
Http/2 dashboard - eloycoto
http://isthewebhttp2yet.com/index.html
======
rakoo
The performance page
([http://isthewebhttp2yet.com/measurements/performance.html](http://isthewebhttp2yet.com/measurements/performance.html))
is interesting, especially for people who expected some performance
difference, like me: you can see how little improvement there actually is.

On the other hand, seeing how little the adoption is, maybe you can assume
that those who implemented h2 are those who already optimized their sites to
death, so there's not much more to gain for them. Hopefully as more and more
sites deploy h2 we'll see a much more interesting overall increase in perf.

